# Calling on Venustus sexing experts!



## GSXRKID74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok, so I know N. Venustus is a tough bugger to sex when young so I've done my homework and now I like some opinions.

I purchased this fish as a confirmed male from a reputable seller I've bought many fish from. I haven't had the fish but a few months tops. The fish was about 3" or so when bought and now its closer to 3 1/2.

I know the signs. Bluing on the head. The yellow blaze taking off. Blacker fins. Somedays I feel its a him and other days I'm leaning towards a she. Its driving me bonkers really. This fish was added to my all male hap/peacock 125g tank. The Venustus only submits to my old 7" Acei and a Red Emp thats kinda the tank bully. Otherwise it holds it own to a fairly big stock list. I'm not sure if its a sub dominant issue or I'm just being impaient? I would just like to know really as its the last fish in my tank I'm unsure of...

I've researched venting them and decided to give it whirl. I'd like mention for the record that the longer the fish was held out of water the bigger the vent seemed to get. Not sure if it was the stress or the pressure of holding the fish (or both).

Please click on the following link to see photo's of the fish and the vent.
Thanks in advance!
:thumb:

http://picasaweb.google.com/11645239538 ... directlink


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Its a tough call as it appears the fish is still fairly small in comparison to your hand.

I bred these fish (as seen in my signature) and the most dominant males began to show blue around this size. The fish shown in the picture appears to have rounded dorsal and anal fins such as that of a female. If the dorsal fin grows long and pointy then you will know its most likely a male.

I dont know the venting process, but by the color and shape of this fishes fins i would vote female... only time will tell for sure.

Does there appear to be any hint of blue on the face or lips?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Time will tell Be Sure.

Appears to be a girl. The girls keep the tear mark below the eyes and as the males darken up the mark fades. Also it shows the coloring of a female and there is no blue on the face yet. And like posted the fins appear rounded, a males anal fin is much larger than the female and pointier. Once the female spawns it is very easy to vent as the difference in vent size will be clearly evident.

We give our giraffe fry to the LFS, its been a while since ours were that small though we have two fry that somehow made it to our refugium. Give it time we have had a fossie go almost two years dressed as a girl before a growth spurt and coloring up.


----------



## JimNY (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree w/last 2 posts, from having them, males have alittle or alot of blue in the face.


----------



## GSXRKID74 (Jun 27, 2009)

I was really hoping somebody good at venting could look at my photo's? Not a biggie though. My supplier is hooking me up with a (for sure this time) 4"+ male. I'm wondering what might happen if I leave them both in the tank for a few? I'll be watching closely... opcorn:


----------

